# Suchmaschineneintrag



## Corex (22. Januar 2004)

hallo....

kenne jemand von euch ne Software die eine Homepage in einer Suchmaschine automatisch einträgt?
Wäre super wenn´s ne Freeware wäre.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. Januar 2004)

Hi.

Also meines Wissens gibt es sowas nur gegen Entgeld, und nicht gerade wenig.
Schau Dich mal bei Google etwas um nach Suchmaschineneinträge o.ä. da gibt es jede Menge Firmen, die so was anbieten.

mfG ALF


----------



## Camelion (22. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

diverse Webhoster haben solche Programme auch im Packet mit drin (z.b. 1&1), frag mal nach vieleicht hat deiner auch eins.

Gruss
Camelion


----------



## CThor (22. Januar 2004)

Wie wärs mit Submitter.de . Die tragen deine Seite kostenlos in 1111 Suchmaschinen und Linklisten ein.
Du musst lediglich auf deiner Startseite ein banner für ein Jahr von Submitter einblenden.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. Januar 2004)

[offtopic]
"Lediglich"? Da ist Deine Seite zwar in 1111 Suchmaschinen, aber Du bekommst keine Besucher mehr, weil Dich gleich auf der Startseite ein blinkender Banner entgegenspringt... Also mein Fall wärs nicht.
[/offtopic]


----------



## RicRom (22. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von TerrorALF _
> *[offtopic]
> "Lediglich"? Da ist Deine Seite zwar in 1111 Suchmaschinen, aber Du bekommst keine Besucher mehr, weil Dich gleich auf der Startseite ein blinkender Banner entgegenspringt... Also mein Fall wärs nicht.
> [/offtopic] *



Jup dann lieber nen bisschen was bezahlen.


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (22. Januar 2004)

Hier mal Anregungen:

http://shareware.de/Windows/Windows...TML_Homepage/Suchmaschinen_Anmeldung_Ranking/ 
http://www.snapfiles.com/downloadfind.php?st=search+engine&search=Search&action=s 
http://php.zdnet.de/downloads/search-wc.php?form_searchstring=suchmaschine


----------

